# Empty Handed Anyo Dalawa - Another Secret Espada Y Daga Form!!



## Guro Harold (Apr 18, 2010)

Another form to adapt Espada Y Daga is the typically empty-handed  version of Anyo Dalawa.

- You will see shearing applications in the first two moves along with  "near-sided, far-sided stabs" that you learn from the Palis-Palis Espada  Y Daga sets (actually the downward block can be executed as a  Palis-Palis parry).

- The armbars can be executed using the hilt. Or they can become circle  snake disarms (note: use your weapon not your flesh for the disarm).

- The High-Low block/parry covers for the kick.
- The three shears are self-evident.
- The parry-elbow strike could be a natural grip cut, then elbow  technique or if switched to pakal grip, it becomes a reverse cut, the  stab.

- The armbar applications from above can be repeated for the final one.
- The downward block, two strikes become again a slash with two stabs.
- I would execute the same return as Anyo Isa with a Bolo since one  should not make a habit of point weapons towards oneself.


----------



## MJS (Apr 26, 2010)

Nice thread!   Yes, its amazing what hidden things you can find in the anyos.  Its interesting what we can find, if we do the empty hand kata, empty handed, then put a blade or stick in our hand and do the same moves.  I'm not saying we should create a new kata but simply see what we can find with a little looking.


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 26, 2010)

Interesting way of looking at it.  Creative.

Yours,
Dan Anderson


----------



## Guro Harold (Apr 26, 2010)

Dan Anderson said:


> Interesting way of looking at it. Creative.
> 
> Yours,
> Dan Anderson


Thanks Dan,

I take that as a high complement!

-Harold


----------



## Dan Anderson (Apr 26, 2010)

Harold,

You're welcome.  I hadn't looked at doing the empty hand forms espada y daga style.  Interesting concept.  You going to film and YouTube them?  Might be an idea.

Yours,
Dan


----------

